# CI knockoffs



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are they worth buying? 

Got one of the CI catalogs in the mail. Figured it would be a great way to see what all is out there in the world of cigars. Anyways,seen they had knockoffs and was curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know about the CI knockoffs, but I just ordered some JR Edicion Limitada Alts that I'm excited to try out (Cohiba Behike No. 6 and Monte Edmundo). Unfortunately, it sounds like they need some time in the oven--like six months. I'll probably try out one of each and wait on the others. 

I can post the results of my findings soon. I've actually heard pretty good things.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Are they worth buying?
> 
> Got one of the CI catalogs in the mail. Figured it would be a great way to see what all is out there in the world of cigars. Anyways,seen they had knockoffs and was curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never tried them, but haven't had much luck buying unknown quality cigars either. Search the reviews and see what you can determine.

I tend to stick with major / established brands, and buy on sale. Check out cigarpage.com. They have some good deals on 5 and 10 packs of good stuff, always free shipping, and a new discounted deal every day. Also antilliancigars.com is having a 25% off sale through Friday. Look into Padron (expensive) and PDR (not so expensive). Most of the cheaper stuff, seconds, unbranded, tends to be cheap for a reason. Just an opinion for you.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I was more curious about the fact someone was making a knock off cigar. I'm really not interested in ordering them since they come in bundles of 20 (have no place to store them at the moment). I just found it weird that they were knockoffs and not called CI special blend for instance. I guess cigars aren't immune from knockoffs. I do appreciate the suggestions on what and where to buy some smokes. Im looking into some 5 stick samplers and more sites the better to choose from.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I was more curious about the fact someone was making a knock off cigar. I'm really not interested in ordering them since they come in bundles of 20 (have no place to store them at the moment). I just found it weird that they were knockoffs and not called CI special blend for instance. I guess cigars aren't immune from knockoffs. I do appreciate the suggestions on what and where to buy some smokes. Im looking into some 5 stick samplers and more sites the better to choose from.


You don't have a humidor yet or just don't have any room?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> You don't have a humidor yet or just don't have any room?


Don't have a humidor yet. Haven't started creating a backlog of smokes. I will order one in the near future or just make a tupperdor if I start accumulating some smokes. Right now I pretty much smoke what I buy on Fridays over the weekend. Its starting to become more of a normal thing than casual.


----------



## Tom87 (Sep 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Don't have a humidor yet. Haven't started creating a backlog of smokes. I will order one in the near future or just make a tupperdor if I start accumulating some smokes. Right now I pretty much smoke what I buy on Fridays over the weekend. Its starting to become more of a normal thing than casual.


I had to get a humidor because, just like a kid in a candy store, I bought and kept buying cigars offline whenever I found a food deal. I have gained some self control now. I have plenty of smokes to last for a while but I love buying new sticks to try.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

csk415 said:


> Don't have a humidor yet. Haven't started creating a backlog of smokes. I will order one in the near future or just make a tupperdor if I start accumulating some smokes. Right now I pretty much smoke what I buy on Fridays over the weekend. Its starting to become more of a normal thing than casual.


Check this out. Humidor isn't the best but I started out with this deal and it worked good until I out grew it. It is an affordable way in. Ultimate Humidor Combo #451 - Cigars International


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@Ams417 Speaking of humidor. I am thinking of getting one of those jar ones just for the few that I do buy on Fridays. I over bought this past weekend and have a couple left over. Stopped at a shop a member recommended and bought some that my B&M didn't carry. Ill have at least 1 make it to the weekend. Its in a tube (brickhouse smoke) plus I keep it in a ziplock bag. Is the jar worth the few bucks it costs. Prob cheaper ideas but the jar will fit in the kitchen cabinet.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Jars fine. If it seals up good, toss a boveda in it and it'll take care of itself. Same principle as a tupperdor. Just needs to seal up decent.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigarer said:


> Check this out. Humidor isn't the best but I started out with this deal and it worked good until I out grew it. It is an affordable way in. Ultimate Humidor Combo #451 - Cigars International


Wow. Been all over that site and didn't see that. That would fit my needs in the short term.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

csk415 said:


> @Ams417 Speaking of humidor. I am thinking of getting one of those jar ones just for the few that I do buy on Fridays. I over bought this past weekend and have a couple left over. Stopped at a shop a member recommended and bought some that my B&M didn't carry. Ill have at least 1 make it to the weekend. Its in a tube (brickhouse smoke) plus I keep it in a ziplock bag. Is the jar worth the few bucks it costs. Prob cheaper ideas but the jar will fit in the kitchen cabinet.


The jars work great for me, I have about ten of them. Very stable rh, no need to obsess like some wood humis. Got most of them for $7.00 on CBid ($20.00 retail). I mostly stick my cheapie bundles in them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are knock-offs on just about any site and I've tried a few that tasted nothing like their counterparts...not even close. If you want the real thing then you buy the real thing. The closest I do is buy seconds that I know the taste like the back of my hand and there are a handful of "seconds" that really taste like the primary cigars. Know your cigars!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

*2nd*



csk415 said:


> @Ams417 Speaking of humidor. I am thinking of getting one of those jar ones just for the few that I do buy on Fridays. I over bought this past weekend and have a couple left over. Stopped at a shop a member recommended and bought some that my B&M didn't carry. Ill have at least 1 make it to the weekend. Its in a tube (brickhouse smoke) plus I keep it in a ziplock bag. Is the jar worth the few bucks it costs. Prob cheaper ideas but the jar will fit in the kitchen cabinet.


I'll second the recommendation of a jar humidor. I have a 60g Boveda 69% in each of mine and I keep them in a wine cooler I just purchased off of Craigslist (for $50!!). You can even recharge the Bovedas by placing them in a tupperware container with distilled water for a couple of days. The wine cooler isn't necessary if you have central air and your house doesn't get above 75-sh. My house, sadly, does not have central air and it's impossible to regulate the heat even in our basement.

I'm actually debating whether to turn into a full wine-ador. The cons (extra maintenance, extra money, extra worry about over-humidification) are kind of outweighing the pros. Those Boveda packs are really amazing. No chance for over-humidification and no maintenance other than recharging them every 3-4 months.

People complain that storing cigars upright will damage them, but if you just keep them in the cellophane you'll be fine. One word of advice: you have to let the jars breathe every so often so mold doesn't form. I just open each of mine for about ten minutes every few days.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cigary said:


> There are knock-offs on just about any site and I've tried a few that tasted nothing like their counterparts...not even close. If you want the real thing then you buy the real thing. The closest I do is buy seconds that I know the taste like the back of my hand and there are a handful of "seconds" that really taste like the primary cigars. * Know your cigars*!


Knock off anything usually don't resemble the real thing. I have not tried any of the originals they represent. Never really knew how vast the cigar world was. I am getting to know them one brand at a time. That's half the fun right.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> @*Ams417* Speaking of humidor. I am thinking of getting one of those jar ones just for the few that I do buy on Fridays. I over bought this past weekend and have a couple left over. Stopped at a shop a member recommended and bought some that my B&M didn't carry. Ill have at least 1 make it to the weekend. Its in a tube (brickhouse smoke) plus I keep it in a ziplock bag. Is the jar worth the few bucks it costs. Prob cheaper ideas but the jar will fit in the kitchen cabinet.


I hope you enjoy that Brickhouse. I absolutely love their cigars .

I've never tried any knock offs, but i did pick up some Alec Bradley 90+ rated seconds and the one i tried was terrible. I'm gonna give the others some rest and hopefully they come around, but for now my mind is made up on never buying another batch of seconds.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> I hope you enjoy that Brickhouse. I absolutely love their cigars .
> 
> I've never tried any knock offs, but i did pick up some Alec Bradley 90+ rated seconds and the one i tried was terrible. I'm gonna give the others some rest and hopefully they come around, but for now my mind is made up on never buying another batch of seconds.


I'll find out tonight how good it is. Since you brought up resting, Is their a certain brand or brands that you know needs rest before you light it up? What is a typical rest length?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Pretty much anything I buy gets rested to acclimate the humidity. Most online retailers store wet so try won't dry out in the mail. I try to give anything I buy online a couple weeks at least. If I buy it at the BM I smoke it right away. Most premium NC cigars are aged anyway. Still some do better with some additional aging. It's a taste and opinion thing, sorry o be vague but there isn't a right or wrong answer.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> Pretty much anything I buy gets rested to acclimate the humidity. Most online retailers store wet so try won't dry out in the mail. I try to give anything I buy online a couple weeks at least. If I buy it at the BM I smoke it right away. Most premium NC cigars are aged anyway. Still some do better with some additional aging. It's a taste and opinion thing, sorry o be vague but there isn't a right or wrong answer.


This actually answers some other questions on my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@Cigarer sent you a msg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://smedia3.webcollage.net/cf0c...WSLYKQ&Signature=D7HbWu3ZKwUQ8cNZmwu0I28j40I=

Not the typical hygrometer that is used in a humidor. Have a friend that has a extra one of these. Think it would be good for a 50 max humidor?


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Tom87 said:


> I bought and kept buying cigars offline whenever I found a food deal. Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


Ya see, now there's your problem. You're not supposed to EAT cigars, you're supposed to SMOKE them :vs_laugh:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I'll find out tonight how good it is. Since you brought up resting, Is their a certain brand or brands that you know needs rest before you light it up? What is a typical rest length?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you end up smoking that Brickhouse, and if you did what did you think? Everyone has their own taste but i absolutely love em.

When I order online I noticed most sticks kind of settle in around the 2 week mark. Some take longer, some less; but I'll still try a stick or two along the way to check how they are coming along. I do it for science, not because I'm an addict.

I don't have pro tastebuds yet, so I'm sure others have a different experience but for this noob 2-3 weeks has been working out great for me.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Did you end up smoking that Brickhouse, and if you did what did you think? Everyone has their own taste but i absolutely love em.
> 
> When I order online I noticed most sticks kind of settle in around the 2 week mark. Some take longer, some less; but I'll still try a stick or two along the way to check how they are coming along. I do it for science, not because I'm an addict.
> 
> I don't have pro tastebuds yet, so I'm sure others have a different experience but for this noob 2-3 weeks has been working out great for me.


I did. I liked it. Had a good flavor and a smooth draw. I will buy more. This will be one I have to order since my one and only B&M doesn't have them. A lot of my choices comes down to the aroma while smoking. My wife will sit outside while I smoke one and she loves the aromas. So far taste and aroma are going hand in hand. From what I have been reading, smokes ordered tend to have a higher RH for shipping and require some rest to get the RH down. How long it takes is something I'll have to figure out for my area. Smokes from B&M are good to go that day.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Benadryl is a brand name, Diphenhydramine is the generic name, both drug are identical in what the ingredients are. Work the same, but you pay up the WAZOO for the brand name.

Honeslty if someone presentated me with a Padron 7000, and a CI Knock-off or copy of the stick. I am sure there would be as difference in more then price.

Honestly there is more to making a fine Cigar than stuffing tabacco from point "A" & point "B" in a binder, and wrapper and say you have created a Padrom Knock-off, clone, copy or replica. I say B............S.................

JMHO


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ever had one of those threads you wish you didn't start. This is one for me. The more I research and read about your own experiences I have realized this was one stupid question to ask. I no longer wonder how they are since now I have a pretty good idea. So instead of mucking up the board with some random stuff I will use the thread for all future head scratcher questions. 


Lets roll with this question for a few posts. 


How young, old or seasoned are the Puff members? When did you get into cigars?


I will be 43 in October. Casual smoker for years (parties and such). Started getting into it more about 3 months ago.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Ever had one of those threads you wish you didn't start. This is one for me. The more I research and read about your own experiences I have realized this was one stupid question to ask. I no longer wonder how they are since now I have a pretty good idea. So instead of mucking up the board with some random stuff I will use the thread for all future head scratcher questions.
> 
> Lets roll with this question for a few posts.
> 
> ...


I, like countless others before me, started getting into them after a family celebration. In my case, it was my sister getting a master's degree. The culprit was a My Father Le Bijou that my older brother had supplied. My previous cigar experience went no further than White Owls and thought that's what all cigars tasted like.

That thing blew me away. I've always been a casual cigarette smoker when I drink. But I had no idea that tobacco could taste like that. I've been smoking about three per week ever since.

I'm 27, btw. I've read your previous posts and similarly used to just buy 2-3 from a B&M each Friday and smoke them over the weekend. About a month ago I invested in a couple of jar humidors and Bovedas and I'm starting my collection. It's like I tell my girlfriend--it's a hobby!

Cheers.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I did. I liked it. Had a good flavor and a smooth draw. I will buy more. This will be one I have to order since my one and only B&M doesn't have them. A lot of my choices comes down to the aroma while smoking. My wife will sit outside while I smoke one and she loves the aromas. So far taste and aroma are going hand in hand. From what I have been reading, smokes ordered tend to have a higher RH for shipping and require some rest to get the RH down. How long it takes is something I'll have to figure out for my area. Smokes from B&M are good to go that day.


I'm glad you liked it. I'm waiting for a good deal on a box to come around. In the meantime my cheapest route of getting them is from Thompson's fiver deal. 5 Brickhouse's for basically $20 but you have to buy 4 fivers to get them at $20.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I to at one time was a casual cig smoker (wife is a cig smoker). Used smokeless tobacco for 20 years, but quit in 2010. My interest really took off when my youngest turned 16 and started driving. All of a sudden I didn't have to be home right after work. My Bro in law had told me about our B&M and how it was a great place to chill at. Just so happens I pass the B&M everyday on the way home. I am in the market for a humidor and will probably have one next month. Bday coming up and the wife sure has took an interest to my cigar research.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> I'm glad you liked it. I'm waiting for a good deal on a box to come around. In the meantime my cheapest route of getting them is from Thompson's fiver deal. 5 Brickhouse's for basically $20 but you have to buy 4 fivers to get them at $20.


Good to know. Ill check the site.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Good to know. Ill check the site.


Thompson takes a lot of flak from people and most will say they're a horrible company. If you use them for what they're good for, which for me is 4 fivers for $80 then they're great to deal with. Their shipping is slow, but I've never had a bad experience with them except for the harassing phone calls from time to time. They always seem to call me from the same 800 number, so once you get one call from them store that in your cell phone and set it to go direct to voicemail.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Same here, I blocked their number first time out. I like the 5'er deals and sometimes they put an additional discount on top. They had 4 5'ers for $70 with free shipping last week. I'm going to Mexico in about 7 weeks so I need to save some beer money. I think I'm done buying cigars for a couple months. Maybe.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ADRUNKK said:


> Thompson takes a lot of flak from people and most will say they're a horrible company. If you use them for what they're good for, which for me is 4 fivers for $80 then they're great to deal with. Their shipping is slow, but I've never had a bad experience with them except for the harassing phone calls from time to time. They always seem to call me from the same 800 number, so once you get one call from them store that in your cell phone and set it to go direct to voicemail.


I'll agree to this and sometimes Thompsons will have a sale that is really good. I have a program on my cell that will let me block any phone number I put into the program so with that I would buy the cigars...put Thompsons number in the block number and I don't worry about being hassled.


----------



## El_Generico (Sep 9, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Ever had one of those threads you wish you didn't start. This is one for me. The more I research and read about your own experiences I have realized this was one stupid question to ask. I no longer wonder how they are since now I have a pretty good idea. So instead of mucking up the board with some random stuff I will use the thread for all future head scratcher questions.
> 
> Lets roll with this question for a few posts.
> 
> ...


29 here. Just picked up my first cigar in January, we were celebrating my buddies wedding. I have never been a smoker of any sort, couldnt stand the smell of cigarettes (my parents both smoked and I found it disgusting) but my great uncle was this super cool mysterious guy, who I had never heard speak, he would just roll up to my grandparents house in his Jag and be puffin on a huge cigar every time I saw him. I always remember the smell of his cigar being so amazing. Decided after a few beers at the wedding to grab one of the cigars my buddy had bought and give it a whirl.

Now im pretty much hooked, Im in the same boat as you though. Pick a few up at the B&M on Fridays and smoke them on the weekend, lookin into my options for storage now.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

If you like Brick House by J.C. Newman of Tampa, they have a kind of "second line" call Quorum. I like the Quorum Maduros but they come in their strengths, and many configerations (sizes).

Note a "Knockoff" more of a second, but I recomend it. Neptune in Miami sells single of the stick. FYI.

https://www.neptunecigar.com/search?text=Quorum


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> If you like Brick House by J.C. Newman of Tampa, they have a kind of "second line" call Quorum. I like the Quorum Maduros but they come in their strengths, and many configerations (sizes).
> 
> Note a "Knockoff" more of a second, but I recomend it. Neptune in Miami sells single of the stick. FYI.
> 
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/search?text=Quorum


Those are some budget friendly smokes. I like how the offer singles. I need a cheat sheet that shows all the different sub brands from each manufacture. lol...


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Sure there are "budget smokes", all good with that.

But as for "knockoffs"...

...life's too short, buy the real thing.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Stopped by the B&M to get my weekend smokes and what do they have?? Couple boxes of Brickhouse. Passed them up this go around for a couple favorites and a Alec Bradley tempus.



Grey Goose said:


> Sure there are "budget smokes", all good with that.
> 
> But as for "knockoffs"...
> 
> ...life's too short, buy the real thing.


Goose..... I am a little wiser now. Won't have to worry about me buying knockoffs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I actually call J.C. Newman and spoke with one of their people before buy my first Quorum Maduro. I was told they are made in the Brick House facility with left over long & short fillers. Bought (4) at a local B & M for like $3.25 each. They were great for the price, so I bought bundle from Nerptune for their great price less 18% on a sale.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Stopped by the B&M to get my weekend smokes and what do they have?? Couple boxes of Brickhouse. Passed them up this go around for a couple favorites and a Alec Bradley tempus.
> 
> Goose..... I am a little wiser now. Won't have to worry about me buying knockoffs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

Go to Small Batch and use the PUFF promo to get free shipping, and score some sticks that are worth the extra buck or two as opposed to their budget counterparts.... IMO. ;-)

...like:

http://smallbatchcigar.com/padron-padron2000natpackof5-p-1693.html

Matilde Corona - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - Matilde- Matilde CoronaMODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR Matilde

Illusione Rothchildes - Pack of 10- Small Batch Cigar- - Illusione- Illusione RothchildesMODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR Illusione

Joya de Nicaragua JOYA Red Short Churchill - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - Joya de Nicaragua- Joya de Nicaragua JOYA Red Short Churchill- Pack of 5MODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR Joya de Nicaragua

...etc., etc.


----------

